# 10 speed !05 long cage derailleur work with 11 speed 105 shifter and cassette?



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey all! 
Will a 10 speed !05 long cage derailleur work with 11 speed 105 shifter and cassette? I got a free 10 speed rear derailleur from a buddy in great shape. Just wondered if anyone tried this.
Thanks !
John


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Nope. The activation ratios are different.


----------

